# what type of cleats do you guys like?



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

I have been looking at yaktracks,. If I had never seen so many of them, I would thingk that coiled spring design, would be slicker then the ice. any how, this year I want to get some good cleats, I don't bounce very well


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

Kahtoola Microspikes MSRP $69.95. Look around and you might find them cheaper. Expensive but nice! I've had mine about 4 years now. I wear mine over Lacrosse Alpha Burleys


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

YakTrax for me.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

https://sportsmensdirect.com/shop/ice-hopper-creepers/

Like Milbo, I have an older set of Katoola's and they're great. In the last couple of years they've switched manufacturers and the quality has suffered.

It'll be SDI Ice Hooper Creepers when I need to replace mine.


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

Mr. Botek said:


> https://sportsmensdirect.com/shop/ice-hopper-creepers/
> 
> Luke Milbo, I have an older set of Katoola's and they're great. In the last couple of years they've switched manufacturers and the quality has suffered.
> 
> It'll be SDI Ice Hooper Creepers when I need to replace mine.


That stinks. They had a great product. It looks like the SDI cleats are a Kahtoola knock off. Should do the job!


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Milbo said:


> Thant stinks. They had a great product.


I'm not certain but believe SDI uses their old manufacturer, so same product but different name & cheaper.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

michael marrs said:


> I have been looking at yaktracks,. If I had never seen so many of them, I would thingk that coiled spring design, would be slicker then the ice. any how, this year I want to get some good cleats, I don't bounce very well


I use the Yaktracks & am happy with them.


----------



## Fur n Fins 1982 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yak tracks for me also wear them all day at work too in the winter


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

Yaktraks. The coiled springs grip just the right amount and don't tear up other surfaces like a spike would.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Short screws in my Muck boots work pretty good. CHEAP..


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Kahtoolas redesigned them fixed the tearing issue.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm a fan of the stabilicers.
https://www.stabilgear.com/shop/outdoor-recreation/stabilicers-ice-cleats-original/


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Neos over boots

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I have yak track too. Fairly easy to put on & light weight so I keep them in my box if there's no snow


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

jampg said:


> I'm a fan of the stabilicers.
> https://www.stabilgear.com/shop/outdoor-recreation/stabilicers-ice-cleats-original/


^^^^^THIS^^^^^^

Beat the snot out of yaks........


----------



## towner (Jan 19, 2012)

yup...Stabilicers all the way! Super traction and having the extra sole is added protection from cold and wet ice.


----------



## michigandrake (May 17, 2012)

Yak Trax for me ..... not the most durable but the most comfortable I've found.


----------



## upnorthEric (Feb 3, 2017)

Yak tracks for most days. Depending on ice conditions and how much I plan on walking, sometimes I break out the Kahtoola Microspikes.


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

For dedicated ice fishing boots with a thick sole. ATV studs! 



Hardware stores carry TAPCON screws, which have a similar head design to the ATV studs. Although you may have to trim the screw length, all I have found is 3/4" which would probably poke through. 


ATV STUDS


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Korkers all the way. Had these for around 20 years and only ever lost one spike. Easy on and off, extra insulation from the snow and ice with the super tough rubber sole, plenty of traction, actually mine still look like new and I've fished the Maummee river in the spring during the walleye run for years and many other rocky rivers when wading for salmon/steel or chasing smallies. Paid around $60 for them but they've outlasted all my other equipment and a couple pair of waders, won't get anything but these ever again especially when my buddy goes through a cheap pair of cleats every year but won't make the investment.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I have Neos that fit over my Rocky boots. 1000 grams of insulation with the Neos over them keeps me pretty warm.
If its really cold or I'm going to be out all day its Stabilicers and my Sorel pac boots.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

+1 on the Kahtoola's.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i have stablicers on my original icemans havent slipped and fell since i bought them 5 years ago.HT makes a knock off my buddy bought them and all his studs pulled out first year.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Jiw275 said:


> I use the Yaktracks & am happy with them.



Let me backtrack. The wires broke on the pair I have and almost made me fall. The bosses throw rug has a substantial run in it.

Going to change to something different.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Korkers! Heavy but absolute best. I use 'em on waders chasing salmon and steelies, too. Easily removable when not needed. (Remember to check/tighten carbide spikes once or twice a season).


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

I seen the korkers couple days ago at Jays, withed I would have gotten them


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

michael marrs said:


> I seen the korkers couple days ago at Jays, withed I would have gotten them


They are sweet man. Can always just order a pair online. Had them 20+ years originally for wading streams then started using them ice fishing and wouldn't ever use anything else. Many think they are too expensive but they last forever and have outlasted a lot of my other gear.


----------



## etextor (Jan 10, 2014)

Bought the SDI ice hoppers last year. They are awesome! Good price, super easy to put on and best traction I've ever had on ice.


----------



## JoeLansing (Oct 30, 2005)

My 25? year old pair of Arctic Spurs finally gave out. I picked up these at Meijer yesterday for $9.99. They fit my boots great. I'll see how they last. https://www.fishusa.com/product/HT-Enterprises-Sure-Grip-Safety-Treads
- Joe


----------



## etextor (Jan 10, 2014)

JoeLansing said:


> My 25? year old pair of Arctic Spurs finally gave out. I picked up these at Meijer yesterday for $9.99. They fit my boots great. I'll see how they last. https://www.fishusa.com/product/HT-Enterprises-Sure-Grip-Safety-Treads
> - Joe


Hate to say it but I bought a pair of those last year. They lasted about a month and straps started breaking. They have no traction for your heal. If feet slip forward and toes go up....you go down. 
Hopefully you have better luck than I did.


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

Yak tracs...ugh...I'd go through 2 pr a year easy...springs wear out and catch on everything...we walk 4 miles a day rain/snow and have found icetrekkers to hold up very well...I use the diamonds not the chains...these are for everyday walking...for ice fishing I use the surgical tube quick attach units...


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

I picked up the sdi ones yesterday, honestly the best I have ever owned. Incredible traction out there yesterday. They are pure gold if they hold up for some time!


----------



## Jim_MI (Jul 9, 2012)

I was happy with the Yaks until 2 yrs ago when a sudden 30 mph squall had me scrambling to get off the ice fast. I was blowing sideways with no traction and had to repeatedly plant my spud and pull forward several ft at a time all the way in. Scary enough that I was quick to pony up the cash for a pair of Khatoola microspikes ASAP. No trouble since then.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

Yep SDI brand are sweet. 3rd season and still look like New with fairly heavy use.


----------



## Fishing 24/7 (Feb 4, 2010)

I use 3/8" Kold Kutters and they seem to work fine but they are on boots that I only wear ice fishing. have to take the boots off before you walk on carpet or it will snag and shred it.


----------



## Millstream (Dec 29, 2010)

I broke the spring yaktrax right away. I tried their chain system this year and it is working better so far but only used a half dozen times. I added the velcro strap on top from the spring version otherwise they'd likely fall off. May not work as well as the spiked ones in some conditions such as frozen slush. Only $30


----------



## Fishing 24/7 (Feb 4, 2010)

The other thing I like about kold kutters s that they don't fall off on accident


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

SDI brand are super tight. If they fell off pretty sure it would be from a tragic accident lol. Could get hit by a train and they'd find your boots with em still on stuck in a tree. With my Mickeys don't know bout any other boots.


----------



## woodsman5858 (Jan 5, 2013)

jampg said:


> I'm a fan of the stabilicers.
> https://www.stabilgear.com/shop/outdoor-recreation/stabilicers-ice-cleats-original/



Better than sliced bread....


----------



## arson117 (Oct 6, 2012)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> +1 on the Kahtoola's.


Kahtoola's!!


----------



## KCRuger (Oct 18, 2010)

Never used anything before this year. I went with the Kahtoola's Micro spikes. All I have to say is Fantastic!!! I should have done this a long time ago. If I was not fishing I would have for got I was on the ice.


----------

